# ***OFFICIAL*** Rory MacDonald vs. Demian Maia Thread



## Budhisten (Apr 11, 2010)

*Welterweight bout: 170 pounds*















​


----------



## BrianRClover (Jan 4, 2008)

I like both of these guys, but I have a feeling Maia will be giving Rory the same treatment he gave fitch. I've got Maia by UD.


----------



## cdtcpl (Mar 9, 2007)

I can't help but pick Maia. He has been an absolute beast since dropping to 170. He was also the ONE fighter I wanted to see face GSP. Rory is legit, but Maia is showing the world how elite he is.


----------



## MK. (Dec 16, 2012)

Lets see if Rory actually learned anything from his loss.:confused02:


----------



## TanyaJade (Aug 31, 2010)

Love Maia, can't stand Rory.
But I think Rory avoids the takedowns and jabs Maia to death.


----------



## Hammerlock2.0 (Jun 17, 2009)

TanyaJade said:


> Love Maia, can't stand Rory.
> But I think Rory avoids the takedowns and jabs Maia to death.


I agree but I hope you're wrong.


----------



## Rauno (Nov 20, 2009)

Hammerlock2.0 said:


> I agree but I hope you're wrong.


I hope she's right.


----------



## K R Y (Nov 19, 2007)

TanyaJade said:


> Love Maia, can't stand Rory.
> But I think Rory avoids the takedowns and jabs Maia to death.


This...



Hammerlock2.0 said:


> I agree but I hope you're wrong.


This...



Rauno said:


> I hope she's right.


Not this...



Really hope Maia takes a SOTN victory here. Will never forgive bacne boy for what he did to poor BJ


----------



## SM33 (Sep 22, 2009)

Rory is a fearless powerful kid, and it a took a very powerful guy in Lawler to override that. With Rory playing so safe against Ellenberger, then trying the same with Lawler and getting knocked about, he will want to make a statement here but Maia is the one dude he _should_ try to jab to a decision.

If these two lock up, I think Maia has his way. Wouldn't be surprised if Rory plays really safe again, but I think he'll want to unleash his full game here and if he does, Maia is more than capable of weathering the storm and submitting him.

Rory has better striking, is probably more powerful and more unpredictable, but I think Maia finds a way to end this.


----------



## Rauno (Nov 20, 2009)

K R Y said:


> Will never forgive bacne boy for what he did to poor BJ


I really enjoyed MacDonad-Penn. :dunno:


----------



## Hammerlock2.0 (Jun 17, 2009)

Rauno said:


> I really enjoyed MacDonad-Penn. :dunno:


You only like him because he can't grow a beard either.


----------



## Life B Ez (Jan 23, 2010)

K R Y said:


> This...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Still mad bro.  

I've already said its either maia v fitch two or Rory beating maia up some on the feet. I'll be shocked if it is anything different.

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## MK. (Dec 16, 2012)

Hammerlock2.0 said:


> You only like him because he can't grow a beard either.













That fight was entertaining, even though it was just a beat down.:thumb01:


----------



## Rygu (Jul 21, 2008)

I guess I'll be the rebel, and go with Rory steamrolling Maia. Probably not a stoppage, but an easy UD. Rory will probably keep it on the feet, and Maia still has shitty striking.


----------



## M.C (Jul 5, 2008)

I like Maia here.


----------



## boatoar (May 14, 2010)

seems like a lot of you should be laying down on Demian should betting be something you enjoy doing. Rory is -280 which is too high for me to bet straight up, but I do think he wins rather convincingly. He may even drop Maia and tko gnp him. Unan Dec also possible and probably more likely. 
I like both fighters. Not sure who I want to win more, probably Rory as I think he has more overall tools to beat a Hendricks in the future. 

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## HitOrGetHit (Jun 29, 2009)

I like Maia here. I think Rory is a bit overrated. Good no doubt, but I don't think he is quite as good as others think.


----------



## CarlosCondit (Jul 16, 2011)

Rory should regain his spot after this fight. Maia is very good, but I think that McDonald will keep it on the feet, he is definitely very good at doing that. Maia will try to strike and to take the fight to the ground in the end of the first round, but Rory should be able to defend well, keep his distance and strike till Maia has no answer for his attacks, after which Rory should secure the UD when he gets comfortable. McDonald's main mistake in the Lawler fight was that he thought he was invincible in the striking department and he wasn't moving enough, which resulted those big shots to land for Robbie. I think that if McDonald was more focused in this fight he would have won it and now he would have taken Lawler's spot against Hendriks for the title. He should be a beast in this fight against Maia to regain his title contendership.


----------



## Killz (Oct 5, 2009)

If Rory fights like he did against Lawlor he's done for.

Hoping for a Macdonald finish, hopefully by stoppage but it's a toss up really. Maia has looked excellent at 170 and it's hard to pick against him.

P.S


----------



## Rauno (Nov 20, 2009)

I really like Maia at 170 but hope Rory smashes him to make a statement. 

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## LizaG (May 12, 2008)

I'm hoping Maia takes a limb home with him. And subs Rory in spectacular fashion


----------



## TheNinja (Dec 10, 2008)

Rory has no excuse to lose this fight imo... The guy is just too big and talented. It's just going out their and putting it all together. He can't wait the entire fight to get it going like in Lawler fight.


----------



## Stapler (Nov 18, 2006)

I wouldn't go as far to say that he has "no excuse." It's not like Maia sucks. He is a strong welterweight himself with an amazing ground game. He dropped the ball against Shields, but how often have you seen guys like Fitch and Story get rag dolled? Fitch against St. Pierre when he was the kingpin, and Story, I'm not even sure. He is a brute who's conditioning is his enemy. Maia walked right through him when he was at 100%. Maia is still a beast. Rory is talented, no doubt, and Maia will have his hands full if he brings his best, but if Maia manages to get him down, Rory could have his hands full as well. Jake worked on the ground fine against him, but I'd say that Jake is much better on the ground than Rory (and arguably better than the rest of the division grappling wise) and is often underrated because of his style.

I see this as a pretty evenly matched fight. I'm leaning toward Maia, but if Rory comes in with his takedown defense being top of the line, it could be a long night for Maia because his stand up isn't where it needs to be.


----------



## TheNinja (Dec 10, 2008)

Stapler said:


> I wouldn't go as far to say that he has "no excuse." It's not like Maia sucks. He is a strong welterweight himself with an amazing ground game. He dropped the ball against Shields, but how often have you seen guys like Fitch and Story get rag dolled? Fitch against St. Pierre when he was the kingpin, and Story, I'm not even sure. He is a brute who's conditioning is his enemy. Maia walked right through him when he was at 100%. Maia is still a beast. Rory is talented, no doubt, and Maia will have his hands full if he brings his best, but if Maia manages to get him down, Rory could have his hands full as well. Jake worked on the ground fine against him, but I'd say that Jake is much better on the ground than Rory (and arguably better than the rest of the division grappling wise) and is often underrated because of his style.
> 
> I see this as a pretty evenly matched fight. I'm leaning toward Maia, but if Rory comes in with his takedown defense being top of the line, it could be a long night for Maia because his stand up isn't where it needs to be.


Maia has the best ground game in the Division by far imo.... I just feel Rory should be able to control the distance and dominate on the feet.


----------



## TanyaJade (Aug 31, 2010)

Maia fought like an idiot against Shields. 
He spent way too much time fishing for a triangle.

Still thought it was hilarious that despite getting outstruck and out grappled and landing zero takedowns that Shields still won the fight.

Hopefully Maia doesn't fight like an idiot against Captain Hipster.


----------



## cdtcpl (Mar 9, 2007)

TheNinja said:


> Maia has the best ground game in the Division by far imo.... I just feel Rory should be able to control the distance and dominate on the feet.


There is an article on Bleacher Report:

http://bleacherreport.com/articles/...demian-maia-full-head-to-toe-breakdown/page/3

where for the takedowns they point out how Rory allowed BJ to get on the inside. If he has this same flaw again Maia then I expect the fight to go to the ground or Maia start going for subs and back control standing. For me it is all about if Rory can keep this standing, because if it hits the ground Maia will beat Rory.


----------



## Joabbuac (Jan 31, 2009)

If Maia is commited to taking Rory down, i don't see any reason why Rory's jab will keep him off.


----------



## No_Mercy (Oct 17, 2006)

Initially I thought Rory could take this, then I remembered that Demian did beat Fitch, Story, Kim, and a sleu of others at MW. Given their history it's fairly evenly matched.

If Maia gets on the inside/clinch/takedown it'll be his world. If Rory pumps his jab and fights like he should aggressively controlling all aspects of the fight then he takes it. Kinda glad Robbie won, but we all know that was Rory's fight. GSP passed the torch to Rory. It's up to him to take it.

After reviewing the top three fights this is actually a solid card. It's just lacking the usual super star marquee fights.


----------



## rebonecrusher (Nov 21, 2011)

I feel MacDonald is the stronger of the two and will be able to dictate more of where the fight takes places and his better striking skills will give him the edge in the rounds allowing him to win a decision.


----------



## Life B Ez (Jan 23, 2010)

rebonecrusher said:


> I feel MacDonald is the stronger of the two and will be able to dictate more of where the fight takes places and his better striking skills will give him the edge in the rounds allowing him to win a decision.


That's what I've been thinking. Maia rag dolled Fitch and Story but I think Rory is much stronger than either of them and his defensive wrestling is superior as well. Neither Fitch nor Story have shown the ability to deal with being pressured constantly. Rory hasn't really either but his footwork is better so I don't know if Maia will be able to rush into the clinch the same way. 

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Sportsman 2.0 (Jul 10, 2012)

rebonecrusher said:


> I feel MacDonald is the stronger of the two and will be able to dictate more of where the fight takes places...


Who is stronger between Rory Mac and Gabriel Gonzaga?






War Maia.


----------



## Life B Ez (Jan 23, 2010)

MMA-Sportsman said:


> Who is stronger between Rory Mac and Gabriel Gonzaga?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'm confused by what this is proving. Maia at a higher weight, in a gi repeatedly pulled guard on a guy in a sport where you cannot strike and the object is to grapple. I also never at any point seen Maia just out muscle Gonzaga. It's not like Gonzaga had the option of just standing up or not engaging he has no way of winning that way. 

If you think Maia can clinch Rory and drag him to the floor then okay, no argument but that video doesn't have anything to do with Rory being stronger than guys Maia fought in the same sport. I also included footwork being better.

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Sportsman 2.0 (Jul 10, 2012)

*I quoted about strength. I posted about strength.*



Life B Ez said:


> I'm confused by what this is proving. Maia at a higher weight, in a gi repeatedly pulled guard on a guy in a sport where you cannot strike and the object is to grapple. *I also never at any point seen Maia just out muscle Gonzaga*. It's not like Gonzaga had the option of just standing up or not engaging he has no way of winning that way.
> 
> If you think Maia can clinch Rory and drag him to the floor then okay, no argument but that video doesn't have anything to do with Rory being stronger than guys Maia fought in the same sport. *I also included footwork being better.*


You never saw Maia out muscle Gonzaga? Exactly. How could he anyway, right? That's exactly my point. How come you didn't get it, then?

My quote and my post were very clear addressing the mentioned strength advantage in favor of Rory.
Now, where will someone's strength be more of use? In a grappling match or in a striking match? What does strength has to do with *footwork* and where did I say that? 
That's the reason the grappling video was used and even Maia being heavier and Gonzaga lighter, the difference in strength is still way bigger than from Rory/Maia. Maia won being the more technical fighter.

Rory stronger than fighters Maia fought in the same sport? May be you mean this particular category, WW? Rory can defeat Maia if he keeps the fight standing or if he shows good defensive *technique* in the grappling department. Strength always play a role, but Maia has fought much stronger athletes than Rory Mac and I don't see difference in strength being the major issue in a WW fight for him. That's what I mean, again.


----------



## Life B Ez (Jan 23, 2010)

MMA-Sportsman said:


> You never saw Maia out muscle Gonzaga? Exactly. How could he anyway, right? That's exactly my point. How come you didn't get it, then?
> 
> My quote and my post were very clear addressing the mentioned strength advantage in favor of Rory.
> Now, where will someone's strength be more of use? In a grappling match or in a striking match? What does strength has to do with *footwork* and where did I say that?
> ...


Why exactly could you not just make this your first post without the condescending attitude? Instead you post a video and war maia. Nothing about believe it will be due to maia being more technical. Which is why when I said I believed Rory has better footwork than story or Fitch, as in Rory will be more technical and avoid the clinch...I also would suspect you of all people would know the difference between mma grappling and gi grappling, so the video again does not apply, Maia isn't pulling guard on anyone in MMA they will just stall and stand up, which is not a viable option in a grappling match.

Also you cannot post "what I mean again" when you haven't said it previous, again implies you're saying it at least twice. In our interaction this post is your first time saying anything about technique, and once again if your first post was meant to explain all of that with a video, why not just include this information? 

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Sportsman 2.0 (Jul 10, 2012)

Life B Ez said:


> Why exactly could you not just make this your first post without the *condescending attitude*? Instead you post a video and war maia. Nothing about believe it will be due to maia being more technical. Which is why when I said I believed Rory has better footwork than story or Fitch, as in Rory will be more technical and avoid the clinch...I also would suspect you of all people would know the difference between mma grappling and gi grappling, so the video again does not apply, Maia isn't pulling guard on anyone in MMA they will just stall and stand up, which is not a viable option in a grappling match.
> 
> Also you cannot post "what I mean again" when you haven't said it previous, again implies you're saying it at least twice. In our interaction this post is your first time saying anything about technique, and once again if your first post was meant to explain all of that with a video, why not just include this information?


So, I was having a condescending attitude because I posted a video of Maia grappling with a much stronger athlete where *I specifically quoted and mentioned the strength factor?*
Just because yourself couldn't make a simple association of ideas it doesn't make me condescending.

And yes, that was what I meant in the first, and second post. You not getting doesn't change a thing.

PS: Rory Mac is stronger than Chael Sonnen, alright.


----------



## Canadian Psycho (Apr 22, 2007)

MMA-Sportsman is this forum's biggest homer, lol. 

Rory and Maia are both solid, so I'm happy no matter who wins. I really do believe that Rory will be able to avoid getting taken down by Maia, and if that's the case, Rory wins the stand-up exchange all day long. Just my two cents, though who can really be certain of how any match will unfold.


----------



## Joabbuac (Jan 31, 2009)

Maia should of plenty of chances to take Rory down, Rory leans at the waist when he jabs... putting a lot of weight down on that front leg, if he slips that jab he can get on on a leg, throw in a leg kick first and with Maia's persistence on a takedown he shouldn't fail to take Rory down.


----------



## jaycalgary (Jun 19, 2008)

I am just really sick of seeing these retards wearing the big stupid headphones that aren't even hooked up. Bunch of sell outs. I hope the clowns that do lose.


----------



## Joabbuac (Jan 31, 2009)

jaycalgary said:


> I am just really sick of seeing these retards wearing the big stupid headphones that aren't even hooked up. Bunch of sell outs. I hope the clowns that do lose.


You wouldn't put on some stupid headphones if someone was paying you? 

You would sip your empty can of xyience energy drink and listen to your silent headphones if you were offer money to do so.


----------



## Sportsman 2.0 (Jul 10, 2012)

Canadian Psycho said:


> MMA-Sportsman is this forum's biggest homer, lol.


You're welcome, but to be fair, I don't pull for every countrymen all the time no matter what. That wouldn't be accurate to say. :wink01:

I don't expect to you to know my black list by heart, of course, but Vitor, Pepey, Thiago Silva are some examples.

Anyway, Maia is indeed one of my favorites. :thumbsup:

That shall be a great fight.


----------



## Voiceless (Nov 8, 2010)

Canadian Psycho said:


> MMA-Sportsman is this forum's biggest homer, lol.


Says the *Canadian* Psycho :thumb01:


----------



## Sportsman 2.0 (Jul 10, 2012)

jaycalgary said:


> I am just really sick of seeing these retards wearing the big stupid headphones that aren't even hooked up. Bunch of sell outs. I hope the clowns that do lose.


That's the reason we gotta give it to this man, who has never been seen doing such ridiculous thing:


----------



## No_Mercy (Oct 17, 2006)

What I'm trying to figure out is, will Rory have the performance of a lifetime or will Maia "out fitch" em to a decision.

Given the circumstance with GSP leaving and Rory losing his last fight, I'd imagine he's got redemption on his mind. So I think Rory will get the UD. I don't he can finish though because Maia is too crafty in the guard.


----------



## Stapler (Nov 18, 2006)

Yeah, I don't think Rory will want to be in Maia's guard. I see him trying to use his footwork to keep his distance. He shouldn't want Maia to get ahold of him because Maia has a pretty strong grip and could likely drag him down if given the chance.


----------



## Andrus (Oct 18, 2011)

I predict MacDonald via UD


----------



## Shoegazer (Jun 23, 2007)

Can't help but cheer for Maia in this one :dunno:

Curious to see what happens though, after both were narrowly bested at their own games last time out.


----------



## Trix (Dec 15, 2009)

Looking forward to another crazy grappling battle like Maia's last fight with Jake Shields.

:thumbsup:


----------



## M.C (Jul 5, 2008)

I like this fight as I like both guys. I hope this isn't boring though...


----------



## No_Mercy (Oct 17, 2006)

Rory looks pretty amped.


----------



## cdtcpl (Mar 9, 2007)

Rory is doing his best serial killer face.


----------



## OHKO (Jul 11, 2010)

Maia is amazing. Beautiful jiujitsu.


----------



## M.C (Jul 5, 2008)

Damn, Rory lost everywhere in that round, he's busted up. Maia looks so good. Rory can still catch him of course but sheesh.


----------



## UFC_OWNS (Jul 7, 2010)

how surprising, rory fights someone who isn't garbage and he struggles.


----------



## Shoegazer (Jun 23, 2007)

10-9 Maia

Rory got schooled. Fascinating fight!


----------



## Andrus (Oct 18, 2011)

Maia looked great, even when striking with him


----------



## cdtcpl (Mar 9, 2007)

Maia's GnP was WAY more active than usual. Rory is not gonna want to go through that again.


----------



## Stun Gun (Oct 24, 2012)

Domination


----------



## Stapler (Nov 18, 2006)

Maia is on a different level than the competition that Rory has beat. Thinking this would be easy for Rory is laughable.


----------



## cdtcpl (Mar 9, 2007)

Maia is super wobbly right now.


----------



## OHKO (Jul 11, 2010)

Dang Maia looks gassed. Rory taking over.


----------



## Stun Gun (Oct 24, 2012)

Jesus the one sided rounds here


----------



## UFC_OWNS (Jul 7, 2010)

maia's gassed already? jeez get dolce son


----------



## Stapler (Nov 18, 2006)

Maia needs to pace himself. Rory can still take this.


----------



## OHKO (Jul 11, 2010)

"Very long...penetrates with it. And at different speeds!" - Rogan


----------



## Rygu (Jul 21, 2008)

Much better round. Settle down now MMAF.


----------



## No_Mercy (Oct 17, 2006)

More entertaining then I envisioned.


----------



## M.C (Jul 5, 2008)

Maia slowed so much this round, like from fresh ready to go to looking like he's gone 5 rounds. Let's see what happens here it's 1-1.


----------



## Andrus (Oct 18, 2011)

All Rory after that vicious body kick.


----------



## OHKO (Jul 11, 2010)

Holy shit! This might decide the winner.


----------



## UFC_OWNS (Jul 7, 2010)

maia ****ed up by training like garbage for this fight, his cardio is shane carwin esque


----------



## jaycalgary (Jun 19, 2008)

Rogan is a shill


----------



## Shoegazer (Jun 23, 2007)

Wow! Nice fight.

Rory creeps me out, but props to him - he passed a very stout test.


----------



## Rygu (Jul 21, 2008)

29-28 Rory. Sweetness.


----------



## OHKO (Jul 11, 2010)

Pretty clear 29-28 for Rory.

Unless the judges gave a 10-8 to Maia for the 1st round.


----------



## M.C (Jul 5, 2008)

Maia looked horrible after the first round, he gassed instantly.


----------



## cdtcpl (Mar 9, 2007)

UFC_OWNS said:


> maia ****ed up by training like garbage for this fight, his cardio is shane carwin esque


I gotta think those body shots had more to do with it. When have seen Maia go 3 hard rounds.


----------



## suniis (Mar 30, 2010)

Looked that it was gonna be a looong nighte for Rory.
He's lucky that Maia gassed though.
Good job surviving the first round still...


----------



## EastonAssassin (Nov 5, 2009)

Maia not looking good at all...


----------



## Shoegazer (Jun 23, 2007)

cdtcpl said:


> I gotta think those body shots had more to do with it. When have seen Maia go 3 hard rounds.


Mos def. Maia was in shape, Rory stole his cardio.


----------



## Sportsman 2.0 (Jul 10, 2012)

Nice fight. Maia gassed badly, unfortunately.


----------



## UFC_OWNS (Jul 7, 2010)

cdtcpl said:


> I gotta think those body shots had more to do with it. When have seen Maia go 3 hard rounds.


Eh he had one good body kick that shouldnt have lost all his cardio from that. Maia gave this one away. I didnt see the shields fight but from what people tell me his cardio cost him that one too.


----------



## Andrus (Oct 18, 2011)

Rory's such a beast. Stuffed like 20takedowns I think


----------



## Woodenhead (Jan 5, 2010)

Rory had great D on the ground against the best. Impressed.

Those body shots + jabs stole Maia's soul.


----------



## jaycalgary (Jun 19, 2008)

Rory put your stupid headphones on so you don't have to listen to stupid Rogan.


----------



## slapshot (May 4, 2007)

UFC_OWNS said:


> maia ****ed up by training like garbage for this fight, his cardio is shane carwin esque


Pfft, lets stop being silly, like his conditioning was the reason he lost and not those monster body shots..


----------



## Sportsman 2.0 (Jul 10, 2012)

Andrus said:


> Rory's such a beast. Stuffed like 20takedowns I think


1/4 speed TDs, you mean.


----------



## Life B Ez (Jan 23, 2010)

Didn't see that coming...

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## UFC_OWNS (Jul 7, 2010)

slapshot said:


> Pfft, lets stop being silly, like his conditioning was the reason he lost and not those monster body shots..


Yeah you're right those takedown attempts were just lethal and fully energized and him punching like a drunken sailor who's having a heat attack was just brilliant. He had one good body shot, maia didnt show up conditioned simple.


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

Maia got hurt and reverted back to the sme thing he did against Anderson silva no set up desperation takedowns 


Sent from Verticalsports.com App


----------



## Stapler (Nov 18, 2006)

Impressed with Maia's first round display, but his conditioning was disappointing. MacDonald was getting dominated, but I'm impressed with his heart displayed tonight. It shows that his mental state is in check. Sometimes getting beat up, but hanging in there and getting the win once your opponent slows down can show more about you than just dominating a fight from start to finish.

I don't know what to say about Maia. He was really schooling Rory with relative ease, but that means nothing if he can't keep up as the fight goes on. His desperation take down attempts were too familiar. Good job Rory.


----------



## aerius (Nov 19, 2006)

Pretty impressed with how Rory was able to stay calm on the ground when Maia had him in a bad position. Also pretty surprised that Maia wasn't even able to attempt a submission, and how he went for some quality ground & pound instead.


----------



## TanyaJade (Aug 31, 2010)

Bummer


----------



## Sportsman 2.0 (Jul 10, 2012)

Well, I am disappointed, but Rory did deserve the win. What is worrying is how much he was tagged by a hurt, gassed, bad striker like Maia. He will have to resolve that before thinking in stepping up against Hendricks or Lawler, whose every punch means business.


----------



## OHKO (Jul 11, 2010)

Would love to see Rory vs winner of Lombard/Shields for the title shot. 

Maia vs Erick Silva would be a very intriguing matchup. Kind of a tossup though. Maybe Maia vs TJ Waldburger? I wanna see Maia back in the win column.


----------



## Canadian Psycho (Apr 22, 2007)

Rory kicked Maia's ass. Stop crying and spouting BS people. 

The body shots slowed Maia down. Not his conditioning. The excuses people come up with, lol. It's right there on video tape... Rory hits Maia with a brutal body shot and Maia goes into desperation mode. 

I'm guessing most of us haven't been hit with body shots from an experienced MMA fighter. Tell your friend to take a baseball bat to your side and see if you don't slow down. 

Idiocy.


----------



## slapshot (May 4, 2007)

UFC_OWNS said:


> Yeah you're right those takedown attempts were just lethal and fully energized and him punching like a drunken sailor who's having a heat attack was just brilliant. He had one good body shot, maia didnt show up conditioned simple.


LOL, thats why he was winning the second...

Its a three round fight..

If you get tagged hard enough it only takes one shot to put you in a dire situation but I wouldn't expect you to understand.


----------



## UFC_OWNS (Jul 7, 2010)

slapshot said:


> LOL, thats why he was winning the second...
> 
> Its a three round fight..
> 
> If you get tagged hard enough it only takes one shot to put you in a dire situation but I wouldn't expect you to understand.


Yes you're right one shot takes away all your cardio, even though the one good body shot he landed was to his left side not even his liver. Where did you learn about fighter conditioning bloodstain lane? And next you'll tell me some underground secrets like one big punch on the button can hurt you bad :laugh: Thanks einstein


----------



## Stapler (Nov 18, 2006)

I don't think Rory is ready for Hendricks yet.

A little bummed out about Maia. Not sure where he goes from here. He is 36 with back to back losses and he doesn't react well when facing adversity. He was absolutely dominating Rory, but once he got tired, whether it was from poor conditioning or the body shots (no one knows for sure), he got desperate and attempted very poor take downs. Lets not pretend it was just Rory's take down defense (although it was good). When Maia gets desperate, his take down ability suffers badly as shown before. His reaction to a lot of adversity is horrendous and it's a shame because he clearly has talent.


----------



## Sportsman 2.0 (Jul 10, 2012)

I don't take anything from Rory, but to be fair, despite of the hard kicks he landed, Maia looked gassed by the end of the 1st round already.


----------



## TanyaJade (Aug 31, 2010)

Rory looked good tonight aside from getting thrown around in round one.
I highly doubt he will ever be champion, ever. 
Hendricks would completely starch him.


----------



## UFC_OWNS (Jul 7, 2010)

TanyaJade said:


> Rory looked good tonight aside from getting thrown around in round one.
> I highly doubt he will ever be champion, ever.
> Hendricks would completely starch him.


Hendricks and lawler and condit and maybe lombard would all ruin him (again for lawler and condit)


----------



## Hammerlock2.0 (Jun 17, 2009)

Still trying to figure out if it was the body kick that landed flush at the start of round 2 or if Maia was gassed by the end of the first round. Anyway, I thought it was a great fight. Maia easily takes the first, Rory easily takes the second and Maia had a chance to take the third with the takedown but couldn't do it. Good stuff.


----------



## Sportsman 2.0 (Jul 10, 2012)

Hammerlock2.0 said:


> Still trying to figure out if it was the body kick that landed flush at the start of round 2 or if Maia was gassed by the end of the first round.


I am thinking in a combination of the two things. Maia was Maia in the first round only, for sure.


----------



## osmium (Mar 6, 2007)

Don't know what was up with Maia he just went 5 rounds and then he gasses after one.


----------



## Joabbuac (Jan 31, 2009)

He seemed to start to gas as soon as he got into some striking exchanges.


----------



## Hammerlock2.0 (Jun 17, 2009)

Joabbuac said:


> He seemed to start to gas as soon as he got into some striking exchanges.


Didn't he actually do pretty good in the striking exchanges in the first round though? I remember he tagged Rory pretty good.


----------



## cdtcpl (Mar 9, 2007)

Hammerlock2.0 said:


> Didn't he actually do pretty good in the striking exchanges in the first round though? I remember he tagged Rory pretty good.


Yeah, but I think it was the case where Rory was more ready to react to the takedown than anything. If Maia had 1 punch KO power like Hendricks then Rory would have been starched.


----------



## Pillowhands (Mar 10, 2012)

This fight sucked from the moment Maia blew up his gastank. I am kind of surprised that Rory did not finish him after that.


----------



## Sportsman 2.0 (Jul 10, 2012)

I could not understand Maia strategy as well. I think the same way he offered Sonnen free lessons on how to avoid getting caught in the triangle he could learn one thing or two from him about charging your opponent chin to the chest until you have a grip anywhere and drag him down. 
Those TD attempts were spotted miles away even my grandma could see them. He definitely should just charge Rory until cornering him against the cage, because it was clear Rory wasn't a KO threat at the moment. IDK. Easy to speculate from here anyway.


----------



## osmium (Mar 6, 2007)

MMA-Sportsman said:


> I could not understand Maia strategy as well. I think the same way he offered Sonnen free lessons on how to avoid getting caught in the triangle he could learn one thing or two from him about charging your opponent chin to the chest until you have a grip anywhere and drag him down.
> Those TD attempts were spotted miles away even my grandma could see them. He definitely should just charge Rory until cornering him against the cage, because it was clear Rory wasn't a KO threat at the moment. IDK. Easy to speculate from here anyway.


Yeah not going for the clinch when that is where he is best at getting takedowns, constantly circling to Rory's power side, and eating punches to the head and kicks to the body to land leg kicks when he sucks at throwing them. His strategy was pretty bad.


----------



## Swp (Jan 2, 2010)

*I'm done with MAIA* ... fu#*ing aksndlasd... SAME F#ucking thing as in the Silva fight , He said he learn by his mistakes but he didnt trained shit... same thing shooting without throwing a punch or faking or trying to blits... ... I'M ******* done
Every idiot knew Rory abilities to keep distance and spraw very well ffs he fights at Tristar that is their speciality ......ffs


----------



## Killz (Oct 5, 2009)

Thought Maia looked great in the first. 

As much as I love watching Rory fight, i have my doubts he'll be champ any time soon.


----------



## TheNinja (Dec 10, 2008)

I thought it was a great fight. Both guys got to display their skills. Maia dominated Rory in round 1 with his ground attack. But after that he ate a hard body shot quick into the second and it was basically down hill from their.

I would like to see Carlos vs Rory now:thumb03:


----------



## Joabbuac (Jan 31, 2009)

Hammerlock2.0 said:


> Didn't he actually do pretty good in the striking exchanges in the first round though? I remember he tagged Rory pretty good.


Yea, he landed quite a few hard combos.


----------

